# Are you a rice boy???



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Take this test:*

Are you a Riceboy?
1) Do I hate a car just because it is American?
2) Will I pay twice as much $ for an item if it says "JDM"?
3) Is my wing aluminum/fake CF?
4) Does it stand more than 8" off of my car?
5) Do I suffer from bump stop steering?
6) Was a fart can my first mod? (full cat-back does not count)
7) How many stickers are on my car? 
8) Do I have a roll call but am not sponsored?
9) Is Paul Walker my idol?
10) Do I buy most of my performance parts on Ebay?
11) Are there any neons on my car?
12) Do I have aftermarket non-functional air scoops on my car?
13) Do I have R racing seat covers?
14) Do I have R racing or NOS floormats?
15) Do I buy any of my "mods" at autozone?
16) Do I watch more than 30 minutes of anime a day?
17) Do I refuse to look at anything but Asian porn?

If you answered yes to any of these questions then you are a riceboy.

If any domestic guys answered yes to any of these questions then your car is pure oatmeal.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> *Take this test:*
> 
> Are you a Riceboy?
> 1) Do I hate a car just because it is American?
> ...


 what does buying performance parts off ebay have to do with being a ricer? FYI i got my KOYO radiator off ebay along with my 6-puck clutch?


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> what does buying performance parts off ebay have to do with being a ricer? FYI i got my KOYO radiator off ebay along with my 6-puck clutch?


Not talking about name brand parts. I'm talking about those Stone mountain and street chrome manifolds, $10 intakes, .99 intake chip "mods", and $20 exhausts. Not to mention the low quality body kits sold by some sellers and the big aluminum wings. I am sure you guys know what I am talking about. 

For every "name brand" item on ebay there are 100 knock off pieces of junk!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> Not talking about name brand parts. I'm talking about those Stone mountain and street chrome manifolds, $10 intakes, .99 intake chip "mods", and $20 exhausts. Not to mention the low quality body kits sold by some sellers and the big aluminum wings. I am sure you guys know what I am talking about.
> 
> For every "name brand" item on ebay there are 100 knock off pieces of junk!


 k i was just clarifying that not everything on ebay is "junk" you do come across a steal every once and while.

Don


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> k i was just clarifying that not everything on ebay is "junk" you do come across a steal every once and while.
> 
> Don


No doubt. I have caught a few nice deals there myself. I was just referring to the general crap that is readily available on ebay.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

correction to the whole aluminum/ fake CF wing... just make it any wing in general..
lol lips are nice but basicly no one needs a wing unless there drifting, roadracing and i think thats it...
they just add weight and drag.
lol good shit though i definatly agree...
ima ricer... 
my zenki came with a fart can... 
but it sounds really good and doesnt have a 7 inch tip!! 
lol


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> correction to the whole aluminum/ fake CF wing... just make it any wing in general..
> lol lips are nice but basicly no one needs a wing unless there drifting, roadracing and i think thats it...
> they just add weight and drag.
> lol good shit though i definatly agree...
> ...


The best big wings are on hondas. 98hp and fwd, ya, they need the downforce.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

SilviaRB25...I see you speak of "street chrome manifolds" being junk, or "ricer gear". If you're actually thinking of SSautochrome...they may be pretty cheap, but they are a pretty decnent quality...and I have their exhaust...also a very good quality. Just didn't wanna see something getting knocked that didn't deserve to be. Now if there really is something called "street chrome" then just ignore my whole post...lol

And, I don't hate a car just because it's american. I hate a car because it's american trying to look like an import...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

240luvr said:


> SilviaRB25...I see you speak of "street chrome manifolds" being junk, or "ricer gear". If you're actually thinking of SSautochrome...they may be pretty cheap, but they are a pretty decnent quality...and I have their exhaust...also a very good quality. Just didn't wanna see something getting knocked that didn't deserve to be. Now if there really is something called "street chrome" then just ignore my whole post...lol
> 
> And, I don't hate a car just because it's american. I hate a car because it's american trying to look like an import...



The only thing I've heard bad about ssautochrome is their turbos. They are cheap garrett knock off turbos, and the actual housing of the turbo is cheaply made. Everything else, I've heard pretty good things about. Remember you pay for what you get.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have had two friends with KA-T manifolds from ss autochrome and both of them cracked not long after they were installed. One of them had to be modified to fit as well.

According to the guys at ss autochrome these were early productions and there were problems. But they say that all of the problems have been worked out and there shouldn't be any more issues with thier manifolds.

That may be true, but from the experiences I know of, I will stay away from thier products. They make a manifold for the RB25DET I think, and I would love to believe it would stand up to what I would put it through, but instead I am letting Polk Performance build my manifold. It costs twice as much but I know it will work.

Just my personal experience, but I am really glad to hear that yours is working out for you.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> correction to the whole aluminum/ fake CF wing... just make it any wing in general..
> lol lips are nice but basicly no one needs a wing unless there drifting, roadracing and i think thats it...


why might you need a wing to drift?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

240luvr said:


> If you're actually thinking of SSautochrome...they may be pretty cheap, but they are a pretty decnent quality ...


That's the first time I've ever seen the word quality and SSautocrome in the same sentence... on a scale of 1-10 they are like a 2.5 (maybe)...if you call that decent then okay...


----------



## UchinaHinga (Aug 1, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> why might you need a wing to drift?



That is not just a question for you Stateside guys either. We have been wondering good it does here too. The only thing it does is catch the attention of the camera man, with the pretense that they might get on the cover of Drift Tengoku.Pointless unless you are going 300km+.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah my manifold for my KA-T I had custom made and it hold 31 psi pretty well so far. I paid 600 and got a bullet proof, lifetime warranty manifold!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> why might you need a wing to drift?


lol good point...
i just see all these pro drift cars with them so i guess u might need them.. but i dont see why either....
maby there all ricers 2


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

dude your hella dumb......how is watching anime being rice?......i bet the only anime your aware off is Initial D......moron :thumbup:

SilviaRB256 <-------- Riceboy nick :fluffy:


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

wait I got my body kit off of ebay and it came in betetr condition than anyone else's body kit that they got from respectable websites and it wasn't even 500 dollars. It came in 4 different colors haha but I got it painted thats just ridiculous and I got my nitrous off of ebay and its perfect ebay is a great source for buying car stuff as long as it doesn't say CARBON FIBER and its less that 100 dollars lol. I look at japanese porn lol whats wrong with that haha.


----------



## J..M (Aug 7, 2005)

SilviaRB25 said:


> *Take this test:*
> 
> Are you a Riceboy?
> 1) Do I hate a car just because it is American?
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh Fluck :thumbup:


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Loki said:


> dude your hella dumb......how is watching anime being rice?......i bet the only anime your aware off is Initial D......moron :thumbup:
> 
> SilviaRB256 <-------- Riceboy nick :fluffy:


Actually my best friend is Japanese so I am sure I have seen Anime you have never even heard of. But I know gus that will watch complete crap on cartoon network just because it is "anime".

I personally like Berserk. The anime is cool, but the manga is fucking crazy. I made this post because I am a closet ricer! LOL 

Basically, if you don't know who you are taliking to or what you are talking about then screw off. This was posted to be funny, not to be offensive to every idiotic ricer who sees it and feels bad about himself because he has no self confidence or self esteem.

Get a friend, get laid, and get a life.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> Actually my best friend is Japanese so I am sure I have seen Anime you have never even heard of. But I know gus that will watch complete crap on cartoon network just because it is "anime".
> 
> I personally like Berserk. The anime is cool, but the manga is fucking crazy. I made this post because I am a closet ricer! LOL
> 
> ...


wow looks like someone got a little too butt-hurt.

temee ha nihon jiin desuka? urusee na kasuyarou....

your not the only one that knows japanese ppl......and trust me im sure i know much more than you in that area. Cartoon network? its even embarasing that you named it.....unless ofcourse you enjoy watching POKEMON...and the other shows for kids....i bet your one of those NARUTO boys.  <------------ = sarcasm....just in case you dont know.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> wow looks like someone got a little too butt-hurt.
> 
> temee ha nihon jiin desuka? urusee na kasuyarou....
> 
> your not the only one that knows japanese ppl......and trust me im sure i know much more than you in that area. Cartoon network? its even embarasing that you named it.....unless ofcourse you enjoy watching POKEMON...and the other shows for kids....i bet your one of those NARUTO boys.  <------------ = sarcasm....just in case you dont know.


naruto's the bomb shiggity
well it was but i dont watch anime much neways....
ITS STILL THE BOMB SHIGGITY!!!!!
i started wacthing it when they were only on like epi 40..
then around like 80 everyone and there mother was watching it lol


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> naruto's the bomb shiggity
> well it was but i dont watch anime much neways....
> ITS STILL THE BOMB SHIGGITY!!!!!
> i started wacthing it when they were only on like epi 40..
> then around like 80 everyone and there mother was watching it lol



LOL!!!!!! i watched it up ep 100....than i deleted all of it and kept the manga scalation......i like the drama kind......like fucking SAIKANO....or KIMINOZO.....now that shit is sad  

BTW.........wth does watching anime have to do with being a RICE BOY? i still dont get that part.....Hey GAKI....explain to us please.  <--------- (remember that = sarcasm which means....dont get BUTT-HURT)


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!!!! i watched it up ep 100....than i deleted all of it and kept the manga scalation......i like the drama kind......like fucking SAIKANO....or KIMINOZO.....now that shit is sad
> 
> BTW.........wth does watching anime have to do with being a RICE BOY? i still dont get that part.....Hey GAKI....explain to us please.  <--------- (remember that = sarcasm which means....dont get BUTT-HURT)


WTF is naruto???


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Loki said:


> LOL!!!!!! i watched it up ep 100....than i deleted all of it and kept the manga scalation......i like the drama kind......like fucking SAIKANO....or KIMINOZO.....now that shit is sad
> 
> BTW.........wth does watching anime have to do with being a RICE BOY? i still dont get that part.....Hey GAKI....explain to us please.  <--------- (remember that = sarcasm which means....dont get BUTT-HURT)


You can't tell me you've never seen those guys that sit around watching anime, listening to bento or Jpop or some shit, doing anything they stereotypically think an asian person would do. 

You know, those lame ass white/black guys that would give anything to be asian. I used to know a guy like this. The you whole "are you a riceboy" thing was actually just a description of that guy. He was a lame ass, but there are a million other people out there just like him.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> You can't tell me you've never seen those guys that sit around watching anime, listening to bento or Jpop or some shit, doing anything they stereotypically think an asian person would do.
> 
> You know, those lame ass white/black guys that would give anything to be asian. I used to know a guy like this. The you whole "are you a riceboy" thing was actually just a description of that guy. He was a lame ass, but there are a million other people out there just like him.


mmm, well im mexican.....and i dont sit all day watching anime...actually whenever there is a new series each episode comes oce a week some times once every 2 weeks....just DL it and thats all....and no i dont crave to be asian....but i like anime as much as i like to drink a nice cold corona.....wait......fuck that CORONA comes first!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SilviaRB25 said:


> WTF is naruto???



ITs one of the most popular series at the moment......its about ninjas and crap....its good but than gets to repetitive(sp?) and starts to go DOWN very bad....the manga however is much better in my opinion....if you dont know Naruto...you need to REFRESH your anime list....LOL....and dont watch it...waste of time and HD space/ CD's.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

are you dudes arguing about anime? you both suck. hahah.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> are you dudes arguing about anime? you both suck. hahah.


LOL 
update on the world of rice!!!!!!!!!!!!
last thursday on the way home> i stoped 2 get gas and guess what i saw.... 
a green sentra about a 96 im guessing....
no body kits... no aerospeed rims.... pretty much stock....
but it had 1 sticker on the side of that car that made me feel like shooting the owner....
yep u guessed it a VTECH sticker... on a nissan.... :balls: :balls: :balls:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> LOL
> update on the world of rice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> last thursday on the way home> i stoped 2 get gas and guess what i saw....
> a green sentra about a 96 im guessing....
> ...



Dude......a friend of mine has his car with TYPE R stickers on the sides, and a GT-R on the back, and also another GT-R in the front!!!!

Im like WTF?!.........*will take pics soon*


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i heard those live up to the expectations of like +15 horsepower to the wheels, and about 30 pounds of boost. come on who WOULDNT falsely decal their car for that performance?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chrislis said:


> i heard those live up to the expectations of like +15 horsepower to the wheels, and about 30 pounds of boost. come on who WOULDNT falsely decal their car for that performance?



Best of all......hes got NOS! and SPARCO decals as well!!!

But i still smoke him......i think my car has quadturbo!!! or i dont know!!


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have seen a white Ford Ranger with a GTR badge in the center of the tailgate, it doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## GTRDREAMER (Aug 12, 2005)

SilviaRB25 said:


> I have seen a white Ford Ranger with a GTR badge in the center of the tailgate, it doesn't get much worse than that.


on one of the mischief movies there is a guy that finds a GTR mustang. he askes the guy that ownes it what type of car it is and the guy says that it is a special release. then he was asked if it had a rotary engine and he said yes :crazy: a little later the guy asks if it is a rotary engine with pistons and the guy replies with a yes.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

GTRDREAMER said:


> on one of the mischief movies there is a guy that finds a GTR mustang. he askes the guy that ownes it what type of car it is and the guy says that it is a special release. then he was asked if it had a rotary engine and he said yes :crazy: a little later the guy asks if it is a rotary engine with pistons and the guy replies with a yes.



same guy that says hes got VTEC on it......and super charger and turbo hahaha some black dude right?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

see i think if i even did have a GTR i would debadge it. if people know enough and are worth my time, they should know it's a GTR. same with my car now. it's not a "what's that car" it's a "240sx or shut the fuck up."


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

even if i had a GT-R engine under the hood i would not put GT-R emblems.....i like it sleeper.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

GTRDREAMER said:


> on one of the mischief movies there is a guy that finds a GTR mustang. he askes the guy that ownes it what type of car it is and the guy says that it is a special release. then he was asked if it had a rotary engine and he said yes :crazy: a little later the guy asks if it is a rotary engine with pistons and the guy replies with a yes.


I saw that video. that guy was an idiot.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

lol, this is good shit, i swear i was born in japan, i said yes to all of those questions, lol, 95 240sx le


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

My Chinese Uncle was born in Japan Too!!! Wow.


----------



## shooly (Apr 25, 2006)

is that list some kind of a joke? it must be. most of those trends are way out of the realm of what I would call updated...lol.(edit)..lol. wings, cheap exhausts, chinese wheels, and extremely ugly body kits and lots of stickers are as lame as it gets IMO. not to mention improper badging.

this thread reminds me of the JDM MR2 in the latest Modified. the mods look outdated- by that I mean it is just too wild to win shows in the US these days.. IMO. with that ugly flip-up front-end thingy w/ Q45 headlights + other crazy body mods, and that NISMO wing!! I dont care what special racing circuit the wing came from- it simply does not belong on a Toyota- like Al Servic at Bushwood country club..lol.

these days, the 'real' tuner car scene is more about building a car looking like a special limited edition. IOW- sort of looks like it came straight from the factory. yet still still very unique w/ subtle, high-end mods and wide-body kit. IMO..the cars that win the big shows have always been like this- whether american or japanese cars. subtle and unique, yet still amazing!

also- whats up with that ebay diss?? ebay is a great place to buy authentic, high quality parts. you just need to do your research, then ask the sellers questions. there is pleanty of crap, but there are also plenty of great parts at great prices.

edit> I reread the thread- i see it is a joke. still dont get the part about ebay and anime.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

American cars don't have rice, they have corn.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

I can't believe you guys dug up this thread. I will admit that there are SOME good parts on ebay, but $5 intakes and companies like SS autochrome make it a joke. And the anime thing, I watch it too, but some guys are way too into it.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

SilviaRB25 said:


> I have seen a white Ford Ranger with a GTR badge in the center of the tailgate, it doesn't get much worse than that.


No, worsesis the myriad (I like Heathers) of Hondas and even american cars that have "TRD" decals on them. I almost die when I see those. Haha.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

Are you a Riceboy?
1) Do I hate a car just because it is American?
- Yes, most of the time. 66 Chevy II is nice. Buying one next week.

2) Will I pay twice as much $ for an item if it says "JDM"?
- I will never buy anything JDM, even if it is cheaper. Amber is ugly...why do people put that on their cars?

3) Is my wing aluminum/fake CF?
- If you have a wing, You need help. I don't care who you are. If you are not a professional racer that drives over 150mph on average, you do not need a wing. Cavaliers! Hah.

4) Does it stand more than 8" off of my car? 
Is this about the wing? No. Huh?

5) Do I suffer from bump stop steering? 
Again, I don't understand.

6) Was a fart can my first mod? Full cat back is the first mod of a ricer. I think you are funny.
My car does not have a muffler. No EPA in Ohio anymore. YAY!

7) How many stickers are on my car? 
None.

8) Do I have a roll call but am not sponsored? 
No. Are you an idiot?

9) Is Paul Walker my idol?
He can't act. You are the biggest dumb ass I've ever seen.

10) Do I buy most of my performance parts on Ebay?
Yes. You are an idiot if you don't look at ebay for cheaper parts.

11) Are there any neons on my car? No.

12) Do I have aftermarket non-functional air scoops on my car? No. Tacky.

13) Do I have R racing seat covers? No, my leather does a good job.

14) Do I have R racing or NOS floormats? No. Somehow I have "240sx" floormats. I don't think they are factory, but I'm not sure where they were bought.

15) Do I buy any of my "mods" at autozone? I buy all of my parts at Autozone. Lifetime warranty works. Try it, unless you are actually doing serious racing.

16) Do I watch more than 30 minutes of anime a day? I hate Anime with a passion. Do I get points?

17) Do I refuse to look at anything but Asian porn? Asians are annoying in porn. No offense. I like it real.

Your survey or whatever is very flawed. Not one question about a cold air or short ram intake. That is a sure sign of a ricer. That and the "strut bar".

I am pretty sure you like Tom Green, and Blue Collar Comedy Tour. Life is better, spoon-fed.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

Survey? This was a joke I posted over a year ago. If you were offended then something probably hit a little too close to home. 

Oh, as for your questions, Tom Green? No

Blue collar comedy Tour? Not all of them, but I do like Ron White.

3rd, what has been done to your car? I could post a list of my mods if you like. Life spoon fed? I doubt it. I have several thousand dollars in custom parts on my car because what I wanted just wasn't out there.

Fart can doesn't mean cat back, fart can means buying a $20 muffler from ebay and welding it on your stock exhaust pipe.

Bump stop steering... let me explain. Look at a car that is slammed on those cheap ass sleeve coilovers, rather than real coilovers. Then watch the car turn on an uneven surface. You will notice that the bumps on the road dictate the direction of the vehicle as much or more than the guy steering. The car is so slammed the bump stops are being hit because there isn't enough room for sufficient suspension travel. Look to civics and DSM's. they are the kings of this.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

SilviaRB25 said:


> Survey? This was a joke I posted over a year ago. If you were offended then something probably hit a little too close to home.
> 
> Oh, as for your questions, Tom Green? No
> 
> ...


Ron White is awful, in my opinion. Personal taste. *******. You can't escape that moniker...especially Ron White...

Not much has been done to my car. I just bought it a couple of weeks ago for $650. 1995 240sx SE with every factory option. I replaced the clutch with the cheapest thing I could find, so I could drive it. I tried to get the crappy black paint (someone was thinking) off of the factory wheels, and haven't been successful...so I have to drive around and talk to people like you that are laughing at my painted rims.

What have you done to your car?

I will be putting some washer nozzle LEDs and a ton of decals on it to express what I WANT to put on my car, but can't afford. I think I am going to rock the Green LED underglow kit and maybe a short ram intake from ebay, and probably a loud exhaust.

And that is sarcasm, if you don't know.

I guess there is a break down in ricer talk. Fart can = that muffler, usually round, that is farting...in its sound. I don't care if you you paid $2200 or $20...if you are driving on the road, and exhausting with a fart can, it is a SURE sign of a ricer. If you have a race car, it supercedes that, but not many people have an actual race car.

If you are the typical person of this site, I am done here. It looks like you are...which is sad, since it has Nissan's name in the domain. I would sue if I were them, because it made me think the factory was involved in this site. That honestly is the only reason I came here.

I am sad now.

back to the other 240 forums.


----------



## SilviaRB25 (Aug 11, 2005)

perfectsquare said:


> What have you done to your car?


1992 Nissan 240sx:
RB25DET swap
McKinney mounts and driveshaft
Ferrea valve springs and retainers
port and polish head
hks cams
wiseco pistons
crower rods
forged crank
nismo rod and main bearings
arp head and main studs
tomei head gasket
tomei cam gears
tomei oil pump 
N1 water pump
GT????R Garrett turbo (I know the model, but it is not anyone else's business)
custom equal length turbo manifold
greddy intake manifold
Q45 throttle body
AEM EMS w/ wideband O2 and MAP
RC injectors
custom top feed fuel rail
Hybrid intercooler
Spec clutch
S13 Silvia front end conversion
etc... I am tired of typing


And that doesn't even get into suspension and tuning. Too much money that I will never get back, so I guess I will have to keep it for a while.

Oh, my exhaust has a can on it, but it is an Apex'i GT Spec exhaust, not a $20 ebay "fart can".


----------

